
Ask HN: How do you deal with power grabbers? - spiderjerusalem
There&#x27;s this new guy at work who has no clue about the codebase or the business cases and is just trying to impose his cargo cult Scrumban process to look good to the top layer. It&#x27;s very clear he wants to move up quickly while not doing much work himself and delegating stuff he&#x27;s incompetent at.<p>In general, how do you deal with people who are clearly just interested in power grabs at work?
======
sharemywin
Was he hired by management to help implement a new process?

Also does he have actual experience with the process he's trying to push?

What role was he hired for?

